# My new to me 1971 Alumacraft Yukon/ diver Duck build!



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Slowly but surely I’m getting there! I mounted the fish finder and the mounting board for the transducer. Then off Craigslist a couple weeks back I seen these cushions from a 1979 Viking boat and I measured my seats and they work perfect. I secured one to the middle seat and the other I will just drop in for diver hunting so we can lay down kinda like a layout boat. Then I put the Michigan Sportsman decals from Loomis82. Tomorrow I will mount the regular seats with the slides on them. Getting there!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well IT IS FINALLY DONE!!!! And Ready to go!! The TEAM STEEL CURTAIN decals from Loomis82 and Mama Loomis82 are on and looking great and yes I see one is on a angle it’s like that on purpose to confuse the Divers


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Awesome. Never even would have noticed if you didn’t point it out (actually looks like it belongs like that). That’s really nice big water camo.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hell yeah Roger the boat looks awesome! Paint job looks really good! Glad you like the decal!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys hit it again!!! Maybe not 3,000. But your giving it a hell of a go at it!!!
Thanks for the details with the holes that’s exactly what we wanted!!!
Roger


----------

